# Vans Aura Pro (riding on piste) - worth to try ?



## OneRadDad (Dec 7, 2020)

I tried on a pair of the Aura Pro's and I really liked them and would have kept them if it wasn't for the internal J bar foam on the inside of the liner. That piece caused me pain in my inner ankle area. The boot is comfortable and has good heel hold but I returned them and ended up with the Aura OG. The Aura OG still has an internal J bar built into the liner but it's not as aggressive as the Aura Pro. You'll just have to try them on for yourself to determine if it fits your foot.


----------



## Ride_pl (Jan 14, 2020)

OneRadDad said:


> I tried on a pair of the Aura Pro's and I really liked them and would have kept them if it wasn't for the internal J bar foam on the inside of the liner. That piece caused me pain in my inner ankle area. The boot is comfortable and has good heel hold but I returned them and ended up with the Aura OG. The Aura OG still has an internal J bar built into the liner but it's not as aggressive as the Aura Pro. You'll just have to try them on for yourself to determine if it fits your foot.


Ok thx ! I’ll test aura pro - i need more agressive boots For sure as i was riding in Flux VR speed before (flex 8). I’ll chthe Liner as well. I hope there Will be fine cause it is my last chance  if they Will not fit -
I’ll stay with Flux VR speed

But you say that the stiffness and „agressivness” Will be on For riding on piste (on edges) right ?


----------



## OneRadDad (Dec 7, 2020)

Ride_pl said:


> Ok thx ! I’ll test aura pro - i need more agressive boots For sure as i was riding in Flux VR speed before (flex 8). I’ll chthe Liner as well. I hope there Will be fine cause it is my last chance  if they Will not fit -
> I’ll stay with Flux VR speed
> 
> But you say that the stiffness and „agressivness” Will be on For riding on piste (on edges) right ?


They're actually not that stiff, I believe they're rated a 6 on the Vans scale.


----------



## Ride_pl (Jan 14, 2020)

OneRadDad said:


> They're actually not that stiff, I believe they're rated a 6 on the Vans scale.


Ok i got it , but are they still good to
Ride  or only For park ?


----------



## OneRadDad (Dec 7, 2020)

They should be good for all mountain.


----------

